# Home made gain shakes?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Got a few ideas off people already but would like more to get a thousand cal drink.

so far I've powdered my oats and put them into bags of hundred grams, this gives me...

370 cals

11g protein

58g carbs

8g fat.

for flavour I'm using chocolate nesquick powder which gives me

378 cals

4.5g protein

79g carbs (76g sugar)

3.2g fat.

im guessing I have more than enough carbs but I need more cals and protein.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Protein powder + oats + peanut butter.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Plus full fat milk, easy.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

would it not be better using actual protein shake mix instead of nesqik, this would reduce the carbs and cals but make up alot more protein, 2 scoops alone would give ~45g protein and ~200 cals, you could throw in 2-3 spoons of olive oil for an extra 350 cals


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

This is what i use:

http://gorillapt.com/2012/09/10/the-gorilla-mass-gainer-shake/


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

76 grams of sugar??


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> would it not be better using actual protein shake mix instead of nesqik, this would reduce the carbs and cals but make up alot more protein, 2 scoops alone would give ~45g protein and ~200 cals, you could throw in 2-3 spoons of olive oil for an extra 350 cals


I agree but they always taste like pigs ar5e IMO. Got some oil I could add that no problems.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Awt said:


> 76 grams of sugar??


Yeah that's what I'm thinking lol. Not very good is it.


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

use almond milk and peanut butter if you have unflavoured shake?or add the drops


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

as said above tho whey-peanut butter-oats and banana or frozen blueberries 

1 scoop whey 1 tablespoon pb then 100 g oats is like 65 carbs plus your fruit etc


----------



## Danny123 (Feb 17, 2013)

Yea like most of said, for a bulker shake I'd use 400ml semi skimmed or full fat milk, 50g flavoured whey, 50g powdered oats, 1 banana and 25g natural peanut butter about 800 cals per shake with about 65g protein,70g carbs and 30g fat. But you can adjust protein,carbs and fat by adding more or less whey,oats or peanut butter.


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

Whats your source for the whole oats?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> This is what i use:
> 
> http://gorillapt.com/2012/09/10/the-gorilla-mass-gainer-shake/


That looks pretty good mate. Ill have to find a replacement for peanut butter tho.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I've still got some unflavoured weight gainer left. Dunno if its still useable as I haven't touched it since January time. I could stick a scoop of that in to bump up protein and cals while I got it?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> That looks pretty good mate. Ill have to find a replacement for peanut butter tho.


you got a peanut allergy? try nutella, packed full of cals for ya and if using chocolate shake it would go well with the banana


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> you got a peanut allergy? try nutella, packed full of cals for ya and if using chocolate shake it would go well with the banana


Nah just don't like the taste mate. I like Nutella ill use some of that


----------



## Suthy (Apr 17, 2011)

76 grams off sugar WOW


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Suthy said:


> 76 grams off sugar WOW


Makes into an energy drink to lol bonus  .

The scary part is that's 4 table spoons worth. I never worked it out until today and I always have that in my milkshake to make it really chocolate tasting


----------



## Suthy (Apr 17, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Makes into an energy drink to lol bonus  .
> 
> The scary part is that's 4 table spoons worth. I never worked it out until today and I always have that in my milkshake to make it really chocolate tasting


Never thought of switching to a sweetner? :cowboy:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Suthy said:


> Never thought of switching to a sweetner? :cowboy:


Just doesn't have the same taste. I have 4 sugars in my tea cuz I like it sweet, I tried that sugar that's not sugar sh1t and it just didnt do it for me.

Yes diabetes is inevetiable I guess


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> That looks pretty good mate. Ill have to find a replacement for peanut butter tho.


I use almond butter


----------



## Suthy (Apr 17, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Just doesn't have the same taste. I have 4 sugars in my tea cuz I like it sweet, I tried that sugar that's not sugar sh1t and it just didnt do it for me.
> 
> Yes diabetes is inevetiable I guess


Haha, fair enough! I know splenda is the better tasting stuff out of the lot.


----------



## d4n (Feb 20, 2012)

A 4 Pinter of blue top milk. Put 5 scoops of protein powder.

Just under 2000kcals

170g protein.

Done.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

T3RBO said:


> I use almond butter


Never tried it mate, in fact never heard of it lol. Ill give it a try


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Suthy said:


> Haha, fair enough! I know splenda is the better tasting stuff out of the lot.


Nah ill let the real stuff kill me haha.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

d4n said:


> A 4 Pinter of blue top milk. Put 5 scoops of protein powder.
> 
> Just under 2000kcals
> 
> ...


And you drink this in one sitting?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Danny123 said:


> Yea like most of said, for a bulker shake I'd use 400ml semi skimmed or full fat milk, 50g flavoured whey, 50g powdered oats, 1 banana and 25g natural peanut butter about 800 cals per shake with about 65g protein,70g carbs and 30g fat. But you can adjust protein,carbs and fat by adding more or less whey,oats or peanut butter.


Maybe add some Greek yoghurt and some milled flax seed should get to about 1000 cals


----------



## d4n (Feb 20, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> And you drink this in one sitting?


You could if you wanted. Lol

But I have that throughout the day. It's just an easy way to keep your daily kcals n protein high.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

d4n said:


> You could if you wanted. Lol
> 
> But I have that throughout the day. It's just an easy way to keep your daily kcals n protein high.


4 pints of milk a day is gotta be expencive lol?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

£1 for 4 pints milk


----------



## d4n (Feb 20, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> 4 pints of milk a day is gotta be expencive lol?


£1 in tesco.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

2 scoops whey

100g powdered oats

Banana

Can of coconut milk

Blob of peanut or almond butter

1000 cals no bother.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

d4n said:


> £1 in tesco.


for 4 pints? im shopping in the wrong shop lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> for 4 pints? im shopping in the wrong shop lol


£1 in all supermarkets


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Serious gainer shake:

1 pint whole milk

2 scoops whey

1 large scoop fine oats

1 banana

Spoon of peanut butter

Scoop of vanilla ice cream

Glug of olive oil

Teaspoon instant coffee

1200cals, 75g protein


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> £1 in all supermarkets


i dunno i just pick a bottle up lol, milks milk. i'll look at the prices next time 

its not much more i paid last time, 1.20 or 1.50


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I agree but they always taste like pigs ar5e IMO. Got some oil I could add that no problems.


You could get a mass gainer instead of Nesquik mate. It'd give you much better nutritional content and a lot of them, unlike most standard whey powders, are gorgeous. EMP Charged Mass is very decent and cheap at about £30 for 5.25kg, Matrix Lean Mass XT is a bit more expensive at nearly £50 for 6.8kg but I could drink this stuff all day every day, tastes like McDonald's milkshakes haha. Getting a bit bored lately actually so I might treat myself to some, a happy bodybuilder is a consisten one :thumb:

Chuck one of those in with your whole milk, oats, some olive oil or maybe some eggs (I beat mine first and heat in the microwave for 30 secs just to be safe) and the calories will soon add up.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> And you drink this in one sitting?


Drunk a 4 Pinter before in one sitting minus the protein not a good idea in my line of work that sloshing about for a few hours never again


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

> You could get a mass gainer instead of Nesquik mate. It'd give you much better nutritional content and a lot of them, unlike most standard whey powders, are gorgeous. EMP Charged Mass is very decent and cheap at about £30 for 5.25kg, Matrix Lean Mass XT is a bit more expensive at nearly £50 for 6.8kg but I could drink this stuff all day every day, tastes like McDonald's milkshakes haha. Getting a bit bored lately actually so I might treat myself to some, a happy bodybuilder is a consisten one :thumb:
> 
> Chuck one of those in with your whole milk, oats, some olive oil or maybe some eggs (I beat mine first and heat in the microwave for 30 secs just to be safe) and the calories will soon add up.


i've got some flavorless gainer left, i could use that up? not been used since january mind lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> i've got some flavorless gainer left, i could use that up? not been used since january mind lol


Could chuck it in as long as it's in date, though since it's unflavoured you might still wanna flavour it. Obviously with too much stuff in there it'll get too thick though.


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> 2 scoops whey
> 
> 100g powdered oats
> 
> ...


Thats the 1 brother!


----------



## Nicos93 (Jan 29, 2014)

This is what I do 100g oats 2scoops of whey 50g peanut butter and 200ml of double cream and how ever much water needed to blend it


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I used to have one that was brutal in terms of calories.

Was something like

50g of whey

Pint of Skimmed Milk

50g oats

Banana

Tbsp of peanut butter

Tbsp of Olive Oil

Tastes amazing but incredibly calorific. Can add moew oats and another banana to bump up calories but it does become quite thick


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=117798751

[/THREAD]


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Right so put my shake together lol, the cals I'm more than happy with but I need advice on the rest

Cals: 1,544

Protein: 80

Carbs: 215

Fat:18

76g carbs are sugars but I'm trying some other chocolate protein powder see if I like that.

In it is

100g of oats

100g of nesquick choc powder

1 scoop of weight gain powder

600 ml of milk.

Opinions please


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


>


Not even gonna watch that mate it had tuner in lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Right so put my shake together lol, the cals I'm more than happy with but I need advice on the rest
> 
> Cals: 1,544
> 
> ...


why all that sugar??


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> why all that sugar??


Just what comes with the nesquick powder mate. Be an energy drink to lol.

Apart from the high sugar the carbs seem a lot. Should there be more protien than carbs?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Just what comes with the nesquick powder mate. Be an energy drink to lol.
> 
> Apart from the high sugar the carbs seem a lot. Should there be more protien than carbs?


I would be adding either more complex carbs or fats over simple sugars


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Whey,blue top milk and oats.Job done


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I would be adding either more complex carbs or fats over simple sugars


The nesquick is just cuz I hate the taste of normal choc protein powder. Trying some new stuff tomoz a mates getting me so if I like the taste of that ill use it but tbh the shake just tastes of oats anyway so will hopefully hid the flavour of the choc protein shake.

Apart from the sugar does it look ok?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> The nesquick is just cuz I hate the taste of normal choc protein powder. Trying some new stuff tomoz a mates getting me so if I like the taste of that ill use it but tbh the shake just tastes of oats anyway so will hopefully hid the flavour of the choc protein shake.
> 
> Apart from the sugar does it look ok?


If I ever make shakes I use 4 scoops oats, 2 scoops protein, banana, peanut butter or evoo, pint of milk and some ice.

Really no need to be needing more than that in one serving.

Can always make another later in the day if needed.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> If I ever make shakes I use 4 scoops oats, 2 scoops protein, banana, peanut butter or evoo, pint of milk and some ice.
> 
> Really no need to be needing more than that in one serving.
> 
> Can always make another later in the day if needed.


Why ice? Ill change the nesquick powder for something else for a start. I very rarely hit my daily cal intake so I thought at least one of these a day will see me a good way there.

Need to p1ss about with the milk to cuz I had some left over in the blender with two full shakers full


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Why ice? Ill change the nesquick powder for something else for a start. I very rarely hit my daily cal intake so I thought at least one of these a day will see me a good way there.
> 
> Need to p1ss about with the milk to cuz I had some left over in the blender with two full shakers full


I just prefer it nice and cold


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I just prefer it nice and cold


Milk out the fridge and ice, even a penguin would clap his flippers and bow to you mate


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

200ml water

200ml Milk

50g vanilla whey

100g oats

50g peanut butter

10g coconut oil

50g blueberries

15g honey.

Approx 1200 cals (110g carbs/50g fat/70g protein)

Blend and your done!


----------



## NikolaEz (May 19, 2014)

My Home Made Mass Gainer Shake 615 calories ( Consists of 500ML semi skimmed milk, 1 scoop Impact Whey protein vanilla, 50 grams of oats, 1 scoop of peanut butter.) 21 Grams Fat, 59 grams carbohydrates , 45 grams protein.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Not even gonna watch that mate it had tuner in lol


tuna blended with orange juice mmm old school schwarzenegger style :thumb:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> tuna blended with orange juice mmm old school schwarzenegger style :thumb:


lad who used to work with my dad put sardines in his shake. he fvcking stunk lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> 200ml water
> 
> 200ml Milk
> 
> ...


that looks a good one to try mate


----------



## mantis147 (Jun 12, 2014)

My daily breakfast

500ml semi skimmed milk

1 scoop protien

30g of cashews

70g of powdered oats

1 teaspoon honey

1 teaspoon peanut butter

1 banana

Approx 1000 cals and its nice!!


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

mantis147 said:


> My daily breakfast
> 
> 500ml semi skimmed milk
> 
> ...


Might try this ^^^


----------



## mantis147 (Jun 12, 2014)

Worked it out to 1089 cals.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

The shake was dead nice until I got to the bottom of the cup. Oh well man up get it down ya.

Just tastes of the oats really


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

500ml milk

3 scoops protein

200g oats

100g peanut butter

100ml olive oil

100g ice cream

ice

Over 2500kcals.

used to drink 2 per day. Piled on the weight.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

How can I get more carbs in mine I have 100g oats. What else can I chuck in for carbs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2014)

Just use milk with skimed milk powder added. Then eat some brown pasta if you need added carbs. I assume you on ass if you need drinks with that much in ???.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

dallas said:


> Just use milk with skimed milk powder added. Then eat some brown pasta if you need added carbs. I assume you on ass if you need drinks with that much in ???.


No mate just sick of being 10 and half stone and not budging lol. Cuz I don't eat much in my van, two shakes a day at least gives me my daily cals or one shake and plenty of food if I don't have a job on.


----------

